# auto start /stop



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

I find it annoying that the A/C turns off and blows hot when stopped at red lights. This occurs when the auto stop is in play. has everyone had this problem?


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

I cant stand the warm air either, so i just turn it off with the button next to the shifter. You can disable it altogether with VCDS but I wont mind it in cooler weather for the fuel economy savings, so I just hit the button when I know I don't want it now. 

Also, if the A/C is set to max it won't shut off either.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## spencer999 (Jun 5, 2018)

Can you let me know what VCDS is, how I get it, and how I can get the Auto Shut Off permanently turned off on my 2018 Tiguan? I am familiar with coding changes and I do it often with my BMW using a Carly device to change settings just like this...but I am not sure what I need for my VW.


----------



## cahrens (Jun 5, 2018)

The whole thing is annoying. I'm not really sure how much gas it saves either. I guess if you live somewhere where the lights don't change for like 5 min, it would be worth it, but around here, the lights change pretty frequently.

I just make it part of my routine to shut it off when I start the car. I wish there was a setting where you can permanently disable it.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

There is another thread here all about the stop/start system. Look here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8987177-start-stop-ACTIVATION-question&highlight=auto+stop
It will answer many of the questions asked in this thread.



spencer999 said:


> Can you let me know what VCDS is, how I get it, and how I can get the Auto Shut Off permanently turned off on my 2018 Tiguan? I am familiar with coding changes and I do it often with my BMW using a Carly device to change settings just like this...but I am not sure what I need for my VW.


First: Here is VCDS: https://store.ross-tech.com/shop/cat/VCDS
There are also other VW specific devices that can also do what you want, but VCDS is the best.


Have Fun!

Don


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

cahrens said:


> The whole thing is annoying. I'm not really sure how much gas it saves either. I guess if you live somewhere where the lights don't change for like 5 min, it would be worth it, but around here, the lights change pretty frequently.
> 
> I just make it part of my routine to shut it off when I start the car. I wish there was a setting where you can permanently disable it.


the start/stop feature is NOT about saving fuel. its about reducing emissions for the environment. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Start-...VICE-MODE-Start-Stop-SSA-memory-/322352078637


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

Carista (Google it!) is cheaper than VCDS -- I know two people who have used Carista to disable auto start/stop at a fraction of the cost of VCDS.
I *like* the feature -- I do see fuel savings, so I'm keeping it enabled.
If it's hot outside, I press the button by the shifter to disable auto stop.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

RCA777 said:


> Carista (Google it!) is cheaper than VCDS -- I know two people who have used Carista to disable auto start/stop at a fraction of the cost of VCDS.
> I *like* the feature -- I do see fuel savings, so I'm keeping it enabled.
> If it's hot outside, I press the button by the shifter to disable auto stop.


ODBeleven is also a lot cheaper than VCDS and it will also work, plus you don't need a beta version to work with VWs. This does not change that fact that VCDS is the best.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. I also have not disabled my auto start/stop even though I can.


----------



## spencer999 (Jun 5, 2018)

does anyone know of someone in the Allentown area (Lehigh Valley, PA) who would want to recoup some of their costs and simply program the auto stop/start to turn off? I really only need the tools for this purpose. Is there anyone who might be able to code this for me in my area?


----------



## vw_service_advisor (Aug 10, 2017)

rocketjay1 said:


> I find it annoying that the A/C turns off and blows hot when stopped at red lights. This occurs when the auto stop is in play. has everyone had this problem?


Ya I hate that too.

A running engine is what powers serpentine belt driven accessories like the A/C compressor though so when the engine gets shut off the A/C system won’t blow cold air much longer.

You can turn auto-stop off when you get in the car. I’m trying to see if I can get used to it but it hasn’t happened yet.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

rocketjay1 said:


> I find it annoying that the A/C turns off and blows hot when stopped at red lights. This occurs when the auto stop is in play. has everyone had this problem?


If the climate control is set to a specific temp, the Auto Shutoff will not engage if it hasn't reached that temperature.

If the temperature falls outside of the set number while the Auto Shutoff is engaged (like at a red light), the car will automatically power back on to achieve desired temperature.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> the start/stop feature is NOT about saving fuel. its about reducing emissions for the environment. :beer::beer::beer:


I was gonna say...cant imagine that you’d save fuel since it takes more fuel to start a car than for it to idle for a minute.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Savvv said:


> I was gonna say...cant imagine that you’d save fuel since it takes more fuel to start a car than for it to idle for a minute.


I think I read in the manual that the sweet-spot is 10 seconds. If you're idling less than 10 seconds, auto start/stop uses more fuel.

...although this is VW literature, so it may not be entirely true, who knows.


----------

